# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Affitto ramo d'azienda

## marcoouch

Salve,
vorrei chiedere un cosiglio per quanto riguarda l'affitto di ramo d'azienda. 
Io ho un attività di parrucchieria divisa in 3 livelli. su di un livello ho pensato di inserire una ragazza estetista con la formula affitto ramo d'azienda. è possibile? 
anche se io non ho alcuna qualifica nel settore estetico?
Lei può avere la sua partita iva e fatturare con quella?
In che modo posso calcolare l'importo del canone da chiedere? 
Volevo far un altra domanda, io avrei un pò di iva arretrata. è possibile fare un accordo con l'agenzia delle entrate e dilazionarla. il commercialista mi ha detto di apettare e pagare man mano, ma sinceramente non sono convito ho paura in un eventuale controllo.  
Grazie

----------


## studiovera

> Salve,
> vorrei chiedere un cosiglio per quanto riguarda l'affitto di ramo d'azienda. 
> Io ho un attività di parrucchieria divisa in 3 livelli. su di un livello ho pensato di inserire una ragazza estetista con la formula affitto ramo d'azienda. è possibile? 
> anche se io non ho alcuna qualifica nel settore estetico?
> Lei può avere la sua partita iva e fatturare con quella?
> In che modo posso calcolare l'importo del canone da chiedere? 
> Volevo far un altra domanda, io avrei un pò di iva arretrata. è possibile fare un accordo con l'agenzia delle entrate e dilazionarla. il commercialista mi ha detto di apettare e pagare man mano, ma sinceramente non sono convito ho paura in un eventuale controllo.  
> Grazie

  Non è chiaro se i livelli di cui parli siano configurabili come rami d'azienda, solo in quel caso si potrebbe configurare la fattispecie.
Il consiglio in merito all'iva mi pare corretto nella misura in cui non ti è ancora pervenuto l'avviso telematico che potresti rateizzare oppure la cartella esattoriale rateizzabile anch'essa. Puoi, in ogni caso, pagare anche ora, in seguito riceverai solo sanzioni ed interessi.
Quanto agli accordi con l'Agenzia non mi sembra questo il caso.

----------


## marcoouch

> Non è chiaro se i livelli di cui parli siano configurabili come rami d'azienda, solo in quel caso si potrebbe configurare la fattispecie.
> Il consiglio in merito all'iva mi pare corretto nella misura in cui non ti è ancora pervenuto l'avviso telematico che potresti rateizzare oppure la cartella esattoriale rateizzabile anch'essa. Puoi, in ogni caso, pagare anche ora, in seguito riceverai solo sanzioni ed interessi.
> Quanto agli accordi con l'Agenzia non mi sembra questo il caso.

  grazie millem per la risposta... 
la parte in questione in pratica è il sotterrneo del negozio che io uso come magazziono di cira 30mq. la zona era già usata come estetica prima che io rilevassi l'attività.
Sarei molto interessato a questa formul di affitto in modo che la ragazza sia piu motivata e responsabile. attendo una sua risposta grazie ancora

----------


## studiovera

> grazie millem per la risposta... 
> la parte in questione in pratica è il sotterrneo del negozio che io uso come magazziono di cira 30mq. la zona era già usata come estetica prima che io rilevassi l'attività.
> Sarei molto interessato a questa formul di affitto in modo che la ragazza sia piu motivata e responsabile. attendo una sua risposta grazie ancora

  Se io sono titolare di un'azienda che svolge più attività,  e sono in grado di distinguerle, identificando con esse appunto più rami  d'azienda (bisogna considerare anche il contratto di locazione, .. e norme igienico sanitarie del sotteraneo) allora si.
La responsabilizzazione della "ragazza", non la capisco benissimo.
Dò in affitto un ramo d'azienda quando trovo la cosa economicamente conveniente per me e tanto viene riscontrato anche nell'altro contraente.
Ciao

----------


## RAPTINO

> Salve,
> vorrei chiedere un cosiglio per quanto riguarda l'affitto di ramo d'azienda. 
> Io ho un attività di parrucchieria divisa in 3 livelli. su di un livello ho pensato di inserire una ragazza estetista con la formula affitto ramo d'azienda. è possibile? 
> anche se io non ho alcuna qualifica nel settore estetico?
> Lei può avere la sua partita iva e fatturare con quella?
> In che modo posso calcolare l'importo del canone da chiedere?  
> Grazie

  tu puoi affittare un ramo d'azienda se, scusa il gioco di parole, il ramo c'è !
Ma se non c'è, che ramo affitti?
Sei una parrucchiera, che svolge regolare attività di parrucchiera. (punto)
Se oltre a questo facessi anche l'estetista ecco che potresti affittare "quella specifica attività"....ma il tuo caso non è questo.

----------


## marcoouch

Grazie per le rsposte.
Quindi visto ce l'estetica non ce l'ho nn posso affittarla giustmente  :Big Grin:  
L'unico modo quindi o mi faccio i lavori e trovo una dipendente, oppure potrei dare una piccola quot di una socetà a una ragazza inteessata investire? 
Esatto?

----------


## cesabas

Vuoi fare una società? Io sinceramente ci penserei mille volte, soprattutto per i costi che si andranno ad affrontare.
Se non si può configurare l'affitto d'azienda, potresti affittarle il locale o magari farle un'associazione in partecipazione.

----------


## marcoouch

> Vuoi fare una società? Io sinceramente ci penserei mille volte, soprattutto per i costi che si andranno ad affrontare.
> Se non si può configurare l'affitto d'azienda, potresti affittarle il locale o magari farle un'associazione in partecipazione.

  In cosa consiste esattamente?
in questo modo la zona interessataalla parte etetica dovrebbe essere già funzionale? oppure posso fare questa associazione, fare i lavori e sfruttare la qualifica dell'associato.
iN CHE MODO FUNZIONA L'EMISSIONE DEGLI SCONTRINI ECC...

----------

